# Front bulkhead "art"



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Im in the process of putting a new tank in my boat so, instead of glassing it back together I will put a Plexiglas with the boat logo on it and possible a light around the edge. But, I agree with you, its a great place for a cool design.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Doesnt have to be art either, something practical applies as well


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

As in lighting through the plexi from the side? That could be pretty damn cool


CodyW said:


> Im in the process of putting a new tank in my boat so, instead of glassing it back together I will put a Plexiglas with the boat logo on it and possible a light around the edge. But, I agree with you, its a great place for a cool design.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think a wrap type thing from Paint it Black would be really cool.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Not gonna lie, I googled it and still dont know what you're talking about


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have seen a few airbrush van/tailgate murals that would be pretty fun to have up there.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Maybe the chrome profile naked girl you see on really high class mud flaps, you know the real classy ones.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

As long as there's 2 of them!


Fishtex said:


> Maybe the chrome profile naked girl you see on really high class mud flaps, you know the real classy ones.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Fishtex said:


> Maybe the chrome profile naked girl you see on really high class mud flaps, you know the real classy ones.


Exactly! 
Maybe an airbrush Jesus or a nice water scene with some dolphins


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I was thinking I'd have "my guy" who does all my air brushing customize my bulkhead with this, he does the art for all my vans, tailgates, velvet wall hangings, t-shirts, and front license plates


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

mavdog32 said:


> As in lighting through the plexi from the side? That could be pretty damn cool


Yes, its a led light strip that's flexible. Something similar to this.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I thought about doing this to my skiff when I repainted but something I may think is cool may not be cool to a dude who wants to buy my skiff in a few years


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Jred said:


> I thought about doing this to my skiff when I repainted but something I may think is cool may not be cool to a dude who wants to buy my skiff in a few years


That's why you have it done as a sticker/vinyl so it can be removed.

I actually wanted to have something custom cut into a piece of Seadek, and then placed up there.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

This is the route I would go if I decide to do anything


JRHorne said:


> That's why you have it done as a sticker/vinyl so it can be removed.
> 
> I actually wanted to have something custom cut into a piece of Seadek, and then placed up there.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a measuring tape decal with all the fish laws on it. It's so old that it's hopelessly out of date. If you want to know the aggregate snapper limit or minimum size lane snapper in 2003, I'm your man though.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

If I could,,,,, it would be a Paul Puckett original


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Think.....what would Uncle Rico have on his van?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

yobata, you need laser beams coming from his eyes.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Bulkhead art on a wooden skiff I built a few years back


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

BassFlats said:


> Bulkhead art on a wooden skiff I built a few years back
> View attachment 100534


That's classy!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Just say No...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a black plexiglass redfish on front bulkhead on my hoog 16'-8"...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Y'all knock yourselves out. I'm just keeping my measuring tape


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

CodyW said:


> Yes, its a led light strip that's flexible. Something similar to this.


I think this would look sweet, look forward to seeing what you end up doing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 100426
> View attachment 100424
> View attachment 100430
> View attachment 100428
> If I could,,,,, it would be a Paul Puckett original


I wonder if tighty whities knows his push pole is hanging off the poling platform while he’s making the display and about to do a hole shot?


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I worked too hard to get my glass looking that good. I just want to look at paint and try to forget my sanding PTSD.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

mavdog32 said:


> Not gonna lie, I googled it and still dont know what you're talking about


https://art.estradaart.com/

Eric is Paint it Black. He has done things for coolers and has his art on a Bote paddleboard.


----------

